# shovel kick?



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Aug 12, 2006)

hi , yet another questoin from the dumbass :whip:  lol

a muay boran/lethwei question but i think this is the best place to ask:

so heres the questoin , whats a shovel kick? i cant seem to find out on google , all i found in half an hour of looking was a man doing what looked like a low round kick but with the knee bent , i think on this forum somewhere someone said something about it being like a round kick but your leg come up/round in a diagonal way with the knee bent:idunno:  no idea if he was right


so any help highly apreciated thanks in advance


chris


----------



## tradrockrat (Aug 12, 2006)

he was... 

it actually IS a low round kick, but with an agressive angle of attack


The shovel kick comes from the back leg.  It's power comes from the hip extension and body torque.  If the right leg is kicking, you step out left, rotate like a round kick, extending the hip and blow up and through the target area (knee or thigh usually) at about a 35% angle (at 45 or higher you might run up the leg losing power).  You make contact with your shin and your knee is slightly bent.  It is my absolute favorite kick.  Period.

It can lift and seperate the muscle from the bone causeing swelling and trauma.

It works real good if the opponent is throwing a left leg kick, as you can hit the inside of the right thigh.  If your opponent is throwing a right leg thai roundhouse with a slight downward angle to it, you can switchstep (kick with your left leg) and make contact to the inside of his supporting left leg knocking him down.

My favorite way to use it was to check a round kick (left leg raised) and step down into the right shovel kick instead of a traditional round kick.  It makes contact fast and is a power kick - the best of both worlds.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Aug 12, 2006)

oh yes i remember my instructor using this kick , he uses it to devistating effect , ive always wanted to use it but i could never seem to get it right , i might ask him if i can practice it on the bag instead of drills maybe , i new it was a low round kick but i never knew it was also called the shoval kick , thanks very much for the help



chris


----------

